
Why Pinterest just open-sourced new tools for the Elixir programming language - mickael
http://venturebeat.com/2015/12/18/pinterest-elixir/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10760629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10760629)

